# YouTubers.



## theoneandonly (Jan 15, 2022)

Who are you watching? 
Peter Finch is ok, he has quite a good mix of content.
How has Rick shiels got to 2million subs!
Crossfield, wishes he was shiels.
Danny Maude ? To excitable for me🤣
Me and my golf... Can't work these out but I'm not a fan.
Bad golf, I like the bloke off taskmaster


----------



## Neeko1988 (Jan 15, 2022)

Dan Hendriksen Golf. Up and coming channel. Originally was with Crossfield now doing his own thing. Best up and coming channel by far. 

They have a large group of people to call on and everyone of them is brilliant.


----------



## timd77 (Jan 15, 2022)

Agree about Dan Hendrikson, sometimes you just want to watch some golf and they do it well. The Christmas special was excellent.

Disagree about Crossfield wanting to be Shiels, much prefer the former. I really don’t know how Shiels has got so many subscribers. Each to their own I suppose. I’ll mainly watch crossfield for the course vlogs, and the odd equipment review if it’s something I’m interested in.

Alex Evans is another up and coming one, been around a couple of years now, he used to mainly post videos of him playing practice rounds. However, he’s pals with Paul Waring and for the last 8-10 months he’s been caddying for him, which has resulted in some great vlogs.

Stacked golf is good if you’re interested in watching people buy second hand clubs at bargain prices, they go to car boots, charity shops etc (the American equivalent). They’re easy to watch I find! SAS golf is a similar uk version.

I find I tend to go through phases of really liking a channel, but then get fed up or irritated after a while. Golfmates and tubes are a bit like that. In small doses they’re great, but after a while the catchphrases and banter gets a bit repetitive. I end up trying them again after a bit of a break!


----------



## Dan_Nicol (Jan 15, 2022)

I’ve been really enjoyed tubes golf. He’s of soccer AM But has a golf channel with his brother it’s good 

https://m.youtube.com/c/TUBESANGEGOLFLIFE


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 15, 2022)

timd77 said:



			Agree about Dan Hendrikson, sometimes you just want to watch some golf and they do it well. The Christmas special was excellent.

Disagree about Crossfield wanting to be Shiels, much prefer the former. I really don’t know how Shiels has got so many subscribers. Each to their own I suppose. I’ll mainly watch crossfield for the course vlogs, and the odd equipment review if it’s something I’m interested in.

Alex Evans is another up and coming one, been around a couple of years now, he used to mainly post videos of him playing practice rounds. However, he’s pals with Paul Waring and for the last 8-10 months he’s been caddying for him, which has resulted in some great vlogs.

Stacked golf is good if you’re interested in watching people buy second hand clubs at bargain prices, they go to car boots, charity shops etc (the American equivalent). They’re easy to watch I find! SAS golf is a similar uk version.

I find I tend to go through phases of really liking a channel, but then get fed up or irritated after a while. Golfmates and tubes are a bit like that. In small doses they’re great, but after a while the catchphrases and banter gets a bit repetitive. I end up trying them again after a bit of a break!
		
Click to expand...


I watched Hendriksen for a while but it got very repetitive( but don't they all!)  and I unsubscribed, I'll have to give them another go.  I only really meant Crossfield wishes he was as popular as Shiels seeing as MC has been at this game for as long as anyone probably one of the oldest youtube golf channels, yet he seems to have got stuck at the same number of followers for a long time while others have flown past.


----------



## Neeko1988 (Jan 15, 2022)

timd77 said:



			Agree about Dan Hendrikson, sometimes you just want to watch some golf and they do it well. The Christmas special was excellent.

Disagree about Crossfield wanting to be Shiels, much prefer the former. I really don’t know how Shiels has got so many subscribers. Each to their own I suppose. I’ll mainly watch crossfield for the course vlogs, and the odd equipment review if it’s something I’m interested in.

Alex Evans is another up and coming one, been around a couple of years now, he used to mainly post videos of him playing practice rounds. However, he’s pals with Paul Waring and for the last 8-10 months he’s been caddying for him, which has resulted in some great vlogs.

Stacked golf is good if you’re interested in watching people buy second hand clubs at bargain prices, they go to car boots, charity shops etc (the American equivalent). They’re easy to watch I find! SAS golf is a similar uk version.

I find I tend to go through phases of really liking a channel, but then get fed up or irritated after a while. Golfmates and tubes are a bit like that. In small doses they’re great, but after a while the catchphrases and banter gets a bit repetitive. I end up trying them again after a bit of a break!
		
Click to expand...

Agree on Golf Mates. Likeable guys but very repetitive 3/4 hole matches with same people. Does have the odd good video with Dan Gavins etc though.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 15, 2022)

2nd Swing for club and shaft reviews 

None of the ego and long-windedness of TXG but the same technical info


----------



## MrGrumtastic (Jan 15, 2022)

The best thing about Crossfield is that he's done a lot of course vlogs mnear me. Any time I'm looking to a new place, I'll probably end up watching one of those to get a feel for it.


----------



## Crow (Jan 15, 2022)

Shiels has hit two million by cracking the US, I think he's altered his style a bit to suit that market.

I like Dan Hendrikson apart from the Sunday Show, although the occasional guest can be a bit uninspiring. 

I used to like Bad Golf but they seem to have lost their spark and John Robins is no longer a bad golfer.

Golf Mates can still be entertaining but sometimes he tries too hard.

Matt Fryer and Andy Carter do some good stuff, as well as some not so good.


----------



## chico (Jan 15, 2022)

I've been watching Golf Sidekick recently. I've found it's great for getting you thinking about the course management side of the game. Like all the others though it's better in small doses.


----------



## pendodave (Jan 15, 2022)

In addition to the above :
Athletic Motion Golf for instruction
No Laying Up for nicely produced US golf course vlogs/travelogues. Although it's quite character driven, so likely to be much more palatable to those who have been listening to the NLU pods for a while.


----------



## Boomy (Jan 15, 2022)

Mark Crossfield seems to give really balanced reviews which I like.
All of the “gimmicky/novelty channels” are ok for short bursts of entertainment but can be repetitive and irritating after a little while. The playing up to the camera becomes tedious quickly when they’re reviewing products or courses.
Coach wise the only one I would look at is Danny Maude, I like the way he explains things through. Although I rarely look for any coaching stuff as I rely on my real coach’s guidance and try not to clutter my head.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 15, 2022)

James Robinson and Mike Newton are pretty good, although the former is getting a bit samey.
Alex Etches is a bit of a tit, but occasionally enjoyable.
TXG is still brilliant.
Also, on Instagram, check out Pete Lockett, who does some great teaching content and Manoloteachesgolf, who I find hilarious.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 15, 2022)

Almost all the channels get "samey" after a while.
Haven't watched a Crossfield video in years..does he still talk down to those who don't agree with him?
Never been a fan of course clogs to be honest so don't watch those.
Peter Finch is trying too hard, Rick Shiels is trying to appeal to everyone and James Robinson just seems to do the same thing 4 or 5 times a week.
Mike " sort of" Newton, again, is ok but uninspiring 
Never seen the appeal of Tubes or Golfmates.
2nd Swing is getting better, TXG is at a crossroads but should still be one of the best.
I like Golfalot with Sophie Walker..and drop in on the AverageGolfer regularly 

And I will still refuse to watch any YouTube video with dirty great red arrows all over the thumbnail pointing out what the video is about when anyone with the faintest sight can tell without said indication....eg a picture of a new iron...the title "My new irons?" and a red arrow pointing to the iron.....it's the only thing in the bloody picture..what else do you think we'relooking at?...


----------



## timd77 (Jan 15, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			I watched Hendriksen for a while but it got very repetitive( but don't they all!)  and I unsubscribed, I'll have to give them another go.  I only really meant Crossfield wishes he was as popular as Shiels seeing as MC has been at this game for as long as anyone probably one of the oldest youtube golf channels, yet he seems to have got stuck at the same number of followers for a long time while others have flown past.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I see what you mean. I think Shiels chases the subscribers, as someone else has said, especially in the US. Seems to have quite a big team around him as well. I really don’t understand it as he’s not really saying anything different to any of the others. 


Imurg said:



			Almost all the channels get "samey" after a while.
Haven't watched a Crossfield video in years..does he still talk down to those who don't agree with him?
		
Click to expand...

He certainly does yeh, that side of him I don’t like, but to me he’s the least annoying of them!


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 15, 2022)

Bad Golf is the one for me


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Haven't watched a Crossfield video in years..does he still talk down to those who don't agree with him?
		
Click to expand...

It's one of the reasons his subscriber numbers aren't getting bigger. People don't tend to like rude people.

The reason Rick Shiels is popular is because is stuff has a lot of mainstream appeal, the videos are often short and easy to watch.

Personally, I just do not have enough time in the day to watch 30 minute course vlogs, and even if I did, I'm not sure I really care enough about watching a random YouTuber knock a ball around a course. Each to their own, which is one of the great things about YouTube - there's plenty of choice for all of us


----------



## Jensen (Jan 15, 2022)

I’m surprised nobody has mentioned Alex Elliott, I think he’s very good. Eric Cogorno golf is good, but tends to drag on a bit like Chris Ryan.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 15, 2022)

Which channel was the one with the two girls, asking for a friend 🙄


----------



## Crow (Jan 15, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Which channel was the one with the two girls, asking for a friend 🙄
		
Click to expand...

That was Hello Big Boy.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 15, 2022)

Crow said:



			That was Hello Big Boy.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂.  There was a golf channel with two rather attractive young pro women, but I can’t remember the name.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 15, 2022)

Love Stacked golf
Good good I really like ,had Bryson in recently and he was brilliant.
Golfholics play some really nice courses
The Sheesisters 
Also ClairHogle now she’s fit


----------



## timd77 (Jan 15, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			😂😂😂.  There was a golf channel with two rather attractive young pro women, but I can’t remember the name.
		
Click to expand...

Someone’s told me it’s called Golfholics. Wouldn’t know myself. 😳😂


----------



## chico (Jan 15, 2022)

I stopped watching Mark Crosfield after he was unbelievably rude to Rory for not telling the viewers he had a shot on a hole. Took a dislike to him after that I can't get over.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Jan 15, 2022)

I watch quite a few of these, and agree they are all ok.  As mentioned in another topic I tend to not watch anything regarding the swing as it does more bad than good to me!!  However different types of shots to try, equipments, course vlogs are all good.  I don’t mind finch, I prefer Shiels other channel which is more like A podcast to the in course stuff. I like golf mates, it can get a bit daft but I don’t mind that. Every so often I’ll watch the Don’t lay up Guys.  Danny Maude does some good stuff.  Not really tried bad golf, I’ll maybe give it a go


----------



## Brads (Jan 15, 2022)

National club golfer with Hannah Holding is good as is golfalot
Cross field is ok actually and I like Shields podcasts.
Mrs B calls Claire Hogle etc “golf porn”
Sophie Walker was on Ricks podcast speaking about that very thing the other week.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 15, 2022)

I quite like Alex Etchies, he can bd a dick but doesn’t take himself seriously and is often amusing.

I do like the coolest man in golf - Erik Andrea Lang. Whatever form he’s in, be it Skratch Golf or Randon Golf, his vids are interesting to watch.

Occasionally watch James Robinson Golf, he’s likeable, but can be samey.

Have recently watched a few vids with Golfmates and The Average Golfer, both OK but not someone I’d watch frequently.

Went off Crossfield a while back but was actually watching some of his Icelandic vlogs yesterday.

TXG are very good from a technical perspective. My lad and the Uni tutors swear by them for that.


----------



## SyR (Jan 15, 2022)

I've found some of the UK channels have gone a bit stale recently (winter, covid etc). 
I have been watching some US channels like Good, Good, GM__Golf, Bryson Dechambeau.

PGA Memes have recently been doing house tours with PGA players.

There's one UK channel that I have been enjoying called Not a Perfect Golfer. He is a high handicap golfer that has been improving. It's a very simple, no ego golf video of each of his rounds and quite easy to watch.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 15, 2022)

Peter Finch. Always been a bit geeky, but last year or so become a caricature of himself. Unwatchable if you ask me.

Alex Evans is great. Someone you’d love to play a round with and then have a pint, or ten, afterwards.


----------



## Boomy (Jan 15, 2022)

Lilyhawk said:



			Peter Finch. Always been a bit geeky, but last year or so become a caricature of himself. Unwatchable if you ask me.

Alex Evans is great. Someone you’d love to play a round with and then have a pint, or ten, afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, watched Peter Finch a couple of times and he was dire - his scoring/rating process on a club test was dreadful. James Robinson is another who’s presenting style is dreadful.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 15, 2022)

Tourist Sauce seasons from 'no laying up' are great.... 
Don't mind Matt Fryer and Alex Elliot for short tips.... occasionally dip into Shiels, Finch and Robinson....


----------



## Imurg (Jan 15, 2022)

I like Askgolfnut.
Jay Smith based in Bury St Edmonds
Does some good comparisons and gives a good insight into forgiveness by looking at the poor strikes as well as the good ones...


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 15, 2022)

I quite enjoy James Wiltshires course vlogs and Steve Surry (a lower level tour pro) has added loads to his videos whilst they were in South Africa together. 

Used to watch James Robinson but found him a bit of a show off. Always included his Porsche in his videos or his BMW M sport, whereas Finch and Shiels appear much more humble imo.

Average golfer I enjoy occasionally if he's at a decent course but there's a lot of filler to his review videos I find.

Tbh in terms of club reviews I would trust the TXG over any of the others.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2022)

Steve Sury has played a load on the Jamega Tour and played at my place for the last few years. Nice guy and a good player but one of those that has recognised he's not got what it takes these days to compete at too much a higher level


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 15, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Agreed, watched Peter Finch a couple of times and he was dire - his scoring/rating process on a club test was dreadful. James Robinson is another who’s presenting style is dreadful.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. James Robinson is in the same category. Don’t get me wrong, I understand exactly WHY he does it, and WHY he puts out a new video every day, and have even created another channel for him and his missus. Money money money. Good on him, but not for me!


----------



## evolve528 (Jan 16, 2022)

Interesting thread this as an avid golf YT watcher here is my run down on most mentioned here:-

Dan Hendriksen - Currently my most watched channel, I like the slightly more amateurish production value makes me feel 'closer' to it and you feel like you know Dan, Bernie, Jordan, Lee etc. really well which is enjoyable. However I can see the content getting a bit repetitive it's hard for them in winter to make good fresh content though.

Rick Sheils - Not much to dislike I find Rick no sense, no filler in his vids just gets to the point very well produced/edited and his reach is so impressive because of the snappy content I think. But I can't stand that Guy fella on the podcast, just tries to make it all about himself and I really don't care!

Peter Finch - I have respect for his content but I find his presenting style incredibly cringe and I just can't get over it! He's fine for me when appearing in others videos but I find him so Alan Partridge on his own channel it's now unwatchable for me.

Alex Evans - His casual approach to it I really enjoy and the insight into the tour life with The Bif (Paul Waring) is great, just wish he was able to make more regular videos.

James Wiltshire - Down to earth, real life look at somebody trying to get onto a pro tour, not very regular videos but enjoy watching him play.

Golf Sidekick - Comedy value mixed with actually useful tips put him in a different category from anyone else on this list for me, done so well at making his cult following. I love Thailand and SE Asia so to see him playing courses there is great.

Golf Mates - I really appreciate the hard work Liam puts in and tbh hate to see people slagging him off. Liam is just a normal working guy, not a pro, trying to make the most of it and a living from YT and for some reason I take a bit of offence when people say he's annoying etc. he's just an enthusiastic guy trying to inject some energy into it. I get that the 3 hole vlogs on the same UK course is repetitive but you can't beat the laughs with Barlow, eBay and OMP! He's said in recent videos he's going to level up the content and I honestly think he'll do a great job. Just got to watch in small doses to keep it enjoyable.

James Robinson - Find him quite annoying, it's not his fault just his voice and mannerisms annoy me and he's normally just reviewing the same things others are.

TXG - If I want some real in-depth insight into something I'll go to these guys but it can be very heavy and detailed for regular viewing, also still annoys me how far the leftie chap can hit a 7 iron! haha

The Average Golfer - Only found him recently but I think he has an honest approach and good production value, good mix and variety between equip reviews and course experiences etc. if I was to start my own YT channel I think it would be most like this guy. Particularly enjoying his series on converting a Merc sprinter van into a golf tour bus.

Tubes and Ange - Good clean fun and enjoyable in small doses but the childish humour will get on your tits after a little while! You can't fault Tubes' contacts and some quality guests he's had on though.

Danny Maude - Best UK channel out there for instructional tips etc. in my view

Not YT as much (although they do have a channel) but Chasing Scratch podcast is another one of my favourties.


----------



## babylonsinger (Jan 16, 2022)

SyR said:



			There's one UK channel that I have been enjoying called Not a Perfect Golfer. He is a high handicap golfer that has been improving. It's a very simple, no ego golf video of each of his rounds and quite easy to watch.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Whilst it is very basic I like the no frills nature of his videos. Have found his progress quite inspiring given my golf has/had plenty in common with his


----------



## 4LEX (Jan 16, 2022)

evolve528 said:



			Interesting thread this as an avid golf YT watcher here is my run down on most mentioned here:-

Dan Hendriksen - Currently my most watched channel, I like the slightly more amateurish production value makes me feel 'closer' to it and you feel like you know Dan, Bernie, Jordan, Lee etc. really well which is enjoyable. However I can see the content getting a bit repetitive it's hard for them in winter to make good fresh content though.

*Rick Sheils - Not much to dislike I find Rick no sense, no filler in his vids just gets to the point very well produced/edited and his reach is so impressive because of the snappy content I think. But I can't stand that Guy fella on the podcast, just tries to make it all about himself and I really don't care!*

*Peter Finch - I have respect for his content but I find his presenting style incredibly cringe and I just can't get over it! He's fine for me when appearing in others videos but I find him so Alan Partridge on his own channel it's now unwatchable for me.*

Alex Evans - His casual approach to it I really enjoy and the insight into the tour life with The Bif (Paul Waring) is great, just wish he was able to make more regular videos.

James Wiltshire - Down to earth, real life look at somebody trying to get onto a pro tour, not very regular videos but enjoy watching him play.

Golf Sidekick - Comedy value mixed with actually useful tips put him in a different category from anyone else on this list for me, done so well at making his cult following. I love Thailand and SE Asia so to see him playing courses there is great.
*
Golf Mates - I really appreciate the hard work Liam puts in and tbh hate to see people slagging him off. Liam is just a normal working guy, not a pro, trying to make the most of it and a living from YT and for some reason I take a bit of offence when people say he's annoying etc. he's just an enthusiastic guy trying to inject some energy into it. I get that the 3 hole vlogs on the same UK course is repetitive but you can't beat the laughs with Barlow, eBay and OMP! He's said in recent videos he's going to level up the content and I honestly think he'll do a great job. Just got to watch in small doses to keep it enjoyable.*

*James Robinson - Find him quite annoying, it's not his fault just his voice and mannerisms annoy me and he's normally just reviewing the same things others are.*

TXG - If I want some real in-depth insight into something I'll go to these guys but it can be very heavy and detailed for regular viewing, also still annoys me how far the leftie chap can hit a 7 iron! haha

The Average Golfer - Only found him recently but I think he has an honest approach and good production value, good mix and variety between equip reviews and course experiences etc. if I was to start my own YT channel I think it would be most like this guy. Particularly enjoying his series on converting a Merc sprinter van into a golf tour bus.

*Tubes and Ange - Good clean fun and enjoyable in small doses but the childish humour will get on your tits after a little while! You can't fault Tubes' contacts and some quality guests he's had on though.*

Danny Maude - Best UK channel out there for instructional tips etc. in my view

Not YT as much (although they do have a channel) but Chasing Scratch podcast is another one of my favourties.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much bang on.


----------



## babylonsinger (Jan 16, 2022)

I enjoy watching Golf Mates videos. Quite like that the standard of golf is more attainable and in line with my ability. Also really enjoyed some of his content playing UK courses (absolutely loved the look of Painswick and hope to get up there in a few months)

Have watched quite a few James Robinson videos recently and find them decent. Same applies with the boys linked with him - Chris Dennis and Gary Martin

Caught Tubes and Ange playing the Celtic Manor Ryder Cup course recently and find them ridiculously childish

Not A Perfect Golfer - as mentioned above have enjoyed his basic videos charting his progress and have taken some inspiration from them. Does have a completely different feel to the usual YT golf content which won't be for everyone

Aside from those I usually only watch content of people playing courses close to me that I know (South Wales) or reviewing something I am interested in buying


----------



## Depreston (Jan 16, 2022)

No Laying Up still putting the best golf content out there for me 

Tourist Sauce and Strapped are superb


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 16, 2022)

Shiels and Finch are far too click baity with their titles, don't watch either of them as that kind of stuff really annoys me.
No laying up as others have said, the quality of the editing and production is superb. 
I've watched a few of the Tubes ones, the constant rhyming slang starts to grate.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 16, 2022)

Ive basically stopped watching all golf youtube.. just havent bothered dunno why

heavily into ricks podcast tho really enjoy listening to that on my drive to work


----------



## elmoag (Jan 16, 2022)

Stacked golf is very good one of the best most interesting golf channels for sure if your interested in 2nd hand kit.


----------



## larmen (Jan 16, 2022)

I used to watch a lot of YouTube golf, but with the lockdowns I had overdone it and pretty much got off it now. These days I watch the occasional Hendricks, Finch or Crossfield.

Anyone is great if watched in moderation, but too much of any of them is too much. Good thing is, we don’t have to.

Hendrickson is depending on who he plays with. Paul and/or Wilbur I am in for sure, Lee I am out. Other occasional guests are usually good.


Any review or any click bait title is an absolute pass from me. Thats Shields out for a while now.


Who knows, maybe in a couple of months I am back binge watching the whole lot again. Not the 1st relapse.


----------



## Brads (Jan 16, 2022)

Not YouTube but the bunkered podcast is really good


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jan 16, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			I quite like Alex Etchies, he can bd a dick but doesn’t take himself seriously and is often amusing.

*I do like the coolest man in golf - Erik Andrea Lang. Whatever form he’s in, be it Skratch Golf or Randon Golf, his vids are interesting to watch.*

.
		
Click to expand...

The only one that I go out of my way to watch. Some of his stuff from Adventures in Golf is outstanding. The episode when he tries his hand at hornussen in Switzerland, a game which has nothing at all to do with golf, is brilliant.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 16, 2022)

When I do it’ll most likely be Alex Evans, Finch or Shiels…and sometimes find Liam Harrison messing around gently amusing. I don’t watch any of them, or indeed anyone else, for golf tips.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2022)

Current favourites are Dan Hendrikson and Danny Maude. Having played golf with Shiels and Finch I feel guilty not liking their channels but Shiels is all clickbait and Finch is more cheesy than a ripe gorgonzola. Maude in particular is a great online teacher. Simple to understand.


----------



## evolve528 (Jan 16, 2022)

I should add to my big long list, I was only thinking of sort of 'proper' YouTubers are hold a camera up to their own face. I should add in my view there is a whole other elite tier who are more like film makers, No Laying Up, Eric Anders Lang on Random GC and his Adventures In Golf series on Skratch.

That not a perfect golfer chap is fascinating to watch as well, the rough and ready high handicapper playing a round is great every now and again.


----------



## Bert (Jan 16, 2022)

Erik Andres Lang random golf club is brilliant. His series in Scotland and the Isle of Man were filmed beautifully.


----------



## Bert (Jan 16, 2022)

Bert said:



			Erik Andres Lang random golf club is brilliant. His series in Scotland and the Isle of Man were filmed beautifully. His most recent series of breaking Erin hills & TPC sawgrass with handicap golfers playing off the tips was interesting to say the least.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sweaty sock (Jan 17, 2022)

I love Alex Etches, find him funny and less patronising than the rest.

Used to like TXG but recently its got to the point of being so submissive to manufacturers as to be unwatchable.  

To be honest, if recently found you tube to have turned down the same road as golf magazines of the mid 90s.  They all say the same thing at the same time (how many stealth reviews appeared straight after the embargo saying exactly the say thing...) and hope the bigger the headline the better.  Then wait 3 months and say the same thing again.  When it comes to reviews give everything a massive must buy gold star, maybe give benross a silver but back that up with a gold star for best value.....


----------



## Yorkhacker (Jan 17, 2022)

My guilty pleasure is DGS golf. Total hackers like me, but nice guys, no click bait. Just mates playing golf and having fun without being loud or stupid. Them and NLU are the only course vlogs I watch all the way through.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 17, 2022)

Bert said:



			Erik Andres Lang random golf club is brilliant. His series in Scotland and the Isle of Man were filmed beautifully.
		
Click to expand...

Was watching his Iceland and New Zealand trips last week, some fabulous courses played.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 17, 2022)

Bert said:



			Erik Andres Lang random golf club is brilliant. His series in Scotland and the Isle of Man were filmed beautifully.
		
Click to expand...

Erik and the NLU guys are the best on YouTube. There is a real depth to what they do. I particularly like the Strapped series NLU do. 

Barstool sports put out some interesting content, although that gets a bit samey. 

Golf Sidekick is good entertainment with the occasional nugget of useful advice.

Alex Etches is amusing, and doesn’t take himself seriously.

I’m not a regular viewer of any of the others. I pick what looks like it might be interesting. I don’t watch any of the advice or swing tips stuff.

Golfmates has the occasional decent video. But it is mostly just the same thing over and over, and just a bit too dumbed down.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 17, 2022)

I follow plenty, but 90% of them I just got bored of after a while and stopped watching. *Bad Golf *is the only one where I avidly watch each video now - but I think it's to their advantage that they only post one every two or three weeks so they can keep it to the simple format and not have to desperately invent new content all the time. I'm subscribed to* Rick Shiels*, *James Robinson*, and *TXG*, but I rarely watch them - just on the very odd occasion one of their videos catches my eye, or it's about something I'm interested in. I used to watch *Golf Mates *a lot, and I think they are good fun, but in his effort to put a new video out every day he was always going to run out of ideas and a lot of the videos became very samey. I enjoy* Golf Sidekick*, and he really helped me with the mental side of my game as well, but that's another one I only revisit every couple of months now. *Tubes & Ange Golf Life* is another fun one, but mainly I only watch the round where they play with a famous ex-footballer as they usually have some interesting stories and good banter.


----------



## timd77 (Jan 17, 2022)

No laying up podcasts are great too, they get the top players/guests on there and seem to have a hotline into the tour secrets!

I do enjoy their YouTube stuff, strapped etc, but being from the uk, I’ve never heard of these courses or don’t appreciate the situation they’re in. We could do with a uk version. (I know they did the tours of Scotland and Ireland for tourist sauce).


----------



## rksquire (Jan 17, 2022)

The 'Good Good' stable has a broad mix of guys with individual channels as well - there's a variety of nonsense and hyperactive content as well as some excellent golf at great courses; they've had BDC playing in scrambles and developing their swing speeds; 2 of the better players have had matches against pros (including Keith Mitchell and Greyson Sigg); one of their worse players is trying to make a 'course' on his farm etc. There's a mix of characters and abilities across the channels, and the appeal seems to be their personality diversity (they're not really diverse otherwise) - I find some dull and boring whist others I'm interested in but it's an interesting model because subscribers to individual channels (ie the ones you like) all seem to subscribe to the main channel (Good Good).  It looks like BDC is trying to replicate with his Regecy channel.

I am subscribed to some other channels but it very much depends on my mood whether I'll watch - haven't watched a Crossfield video in forever for example.  EAL produces some interesting people orientated videos. Bad Golf is sometimes too bad.  Never warmed to Finch.  Golfmates gets a daily run out - the characters there are representative of some of the characters at my own club but it is very 'samey'.  'Golf sidekick' is great, but I've no idea why 'playa'!


----------



## Crow (Jan 17, 2022)

How could I forget...

THE BEST CHANNEL ON YOUTUBE:

ASSL Golf

The tried and tested course vlog formula but this one beats them all for me.


----------



## Fabia999 (Jan 17, 2022)

Rick Shiels has the biggest budget per video and you can tell because the cinematics are amazing and the quality is excellent, I’m sure it’s in 4K. 

He might not be the best golfer but he’s really likeable and the podcast he does is really interesting, big fan of Guy on there too.

Peter Finch is decent, I enjoy his videos. Same with me and my golf. 

Gary Beadle (Gaz G shore) is actually really interesting to watch as he posts his lessons up which is helpful, presume he gets a bad name for his Geordie shore days but he’s fun to watch.


----------



## Fabia999 (Jan 17, 2022)

Forgot to mention James Robinson, who is hit and miss with me, just like my golf shots. I love his testing videos, really insightful and he’s a good golfer but some of his videos I find a waste of time. I also think he tries to be a bit too rick shiels-ey which I understand but I can’t get away with it.


----------



## Fabia999 (Jan 17, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			I quite enjoy James Wiltshires course vlogs and Steve Surry (a lower level tour pro) has added loads to his videos whilst they were in South Africa together.

*Used to watch James Robinson but found him a bit of a show off. Always included his Porsche in his videos or his BMW M sport*, whereas Finch and Shiels appear much more humble imo.

Average golfer I enjoy occasionally if he's at a decent course but there's a lot of filler to his review videos I find.

Tbh in terms of club reviews I would trust the TXG over any of the others.
		
Click to expand...

I noticed he got his Aston Martin in a video lately, wasn’t a fan of that move.


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 18, 2022)

Neeko1988 said:



			Dan Hendriksen Golf. Up and coming channel. Originally was with Crossfield now doing his own thing. Best up and coming channel by far.

They have a large group of people to call on and everyone of them is brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

My favourite by far. Good mix of decent golf, bit of humour, interesting courses, equipment reviews.
Also good rotation as regards guests, etc so doesn't go stale.
Surprised he's only around 40k following, he's miles better than others with plenty 

Read some place recently that Rick Shiels made something like £1.3 million from YouTube in 2021
That's before you add in any sponsorships, etc. 
Nice way to make a living


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jan 18, 2022)

Rick Shiels just doesn't click with me, don't know why - just don't see the appeal. I prefer the more down to earth channels, golfmates, Dan Hendriksen, I like Gary Martin Golf as well - likeable fella and does plenty of useful tuition vids as well.

Loads of golf You tube channels out there, some with hardly any subscribers, but the content can be an interesting watch.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jan 18, 2022)

Oh, and what's that Clubhouse thing with Shiels - listen to all the podcasts and you'll be allowed to join the clique....

No ta..


----------



## timd77 (Jan 19, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Oh, and what's that Clubhouse thing with Shiels - listen to all the podcasts and you'll be allowed to join the clique....

No ta..
		
Click to expand...

He recently did a podcast in front of a live audience of thousands at the Lowry in Manchester (I think). Absolutely mental, I just don’t get it.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 19, 2022)

slicer79 said:



			Read some place recently that Rick Shiels made something like £1.3 million from YouTube in 2021
That's before you add in any sponsorships, etc.
Nice way to make a living
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look at the 2020 accounts (I'm an accountant so find this stuff kinda interesting, especially as to how much these content creators can made) and to the end of 2020 the company Rick Shiels Media had a bank balance of £600k and Director dividends had been paid of £135k. 

Given his subscribers have nearly doubled since those accounts id say the £1.3m is a pretty accurate guess. 

Its a very healthy looking business with minimal outgoings I'd have thought - wages, studio rent, travel costs etc.

For the record I am a fan of his, I don't rate all his videos but they're often a decent way to pass 10 to 15 mins whilst working from home. And I admire the business he's built from something that started as a way of getting clients in his teaching bay at Trafford Golf.


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 19, 2022)

Only recently started watching these, first one was GM golf which lead me to the "Good Good" crew, Clair Hogle and the Shee sisters.

Then "Not a perfect golfer" and his adventures around North Wales.  Love the "bit of on course analysis" he slips in.

Recently been watching Rick Sheils trying to break 75.


----------



## slicer79 (Jan 19, 2022)

Crazy thing is Rick Shiels is earning more money than a lot of pros on the European Tour


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jan 20, 2022)

Vikingman said:



			Only recently started watching these, first one was GM golf which lead me to the "Good Good" crew, Clair Hogle and the Shee sisters.

Then "Not a perfect golfer" and his adventures around North Wales.  Love the "bit of on course analysis" he slips in.

Recently been watching Rick Sheils trying to break 75.
		
Click to expand...

I love the simplicity of Not the Perfect Golfers vlogs. No fancy intro's, no clickbaity thumbnails, just a description of the hole, shot tracer on all of his shots and a nice commentary over the video - his watch figures are staggering for the format he has chosen, and fair play to him for that. Even though the videos look simple, it will take a fair bit of time to edit all that together.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 20, 2022)

Crow said:



			How could I forget...

THE BEST CHANNEL ON YOUTUBE:

ASSL Golf

The tried and tested course vlog formula but this one beats them all for me.
		
Click to expand...

A much more genuine look at Scottish golf than the 'golf is in the very fabric of Scotland's society' view that the more professionally produced videos (often paid for by Scottish tourist organisations - I'm looking at channels like Erik Anders Lang's here) depict.


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Jan 21, 2022)

chico said:



			I stopped watching Mark Crosfield after he was unbelievably rude to Rory for not telling the viewers he had a shot on a hole. Took a dislike to him after that I can't get over.
		
Click to expand...

Similar for me - I couldn't stand Crossfields constant belittling of Coach Lockey. Is MC so insecure?


----------



## larmen (Jan 21, 2022)

(Failed multi tasking)


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2022)

larmen said:



			Just a hint of positive, really depending on the light.

Just went for a PCR test in the new walk in side just up the road. Considering I had fever yesterday evening and a new (not continuous) cough, I think I can expect a confirmation tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely the wrong thread mate.


----------



## richart (Jan 21, 2022)

Only one I always watch is Dan Hendriksen. Decent golfers that don't take themselves too seriously. Chris Gill and James Ruth have been good recent additions. Only golfer I was not keen on was Lee, but would be happy to play 18 holes with any of the others. Gentle witty banter, and no shouting !


----------



## 4LEX (Jan 21, 2022)

Brads said:



*National club golfer with Hannah Holding is good* as is golfalot
Cross field is ok actually and I like Shields podcasts.
Mrs B calls Claire Hogle etc “golf porn”
Sophie Walker was on Ricks podcast speaking about that very thing the other week.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree. The most monotone and tedious accent possible. As vanilla and boring as you can get. Reviews are woeful.


----------



## Brads (Jan 21, 2022)

And yet I find them the opposite.
And I like her accent.


----------



## craig l (Jan 22, 2022)

I enjoy watch "The Open" channel and watching the official films produced for the old Open Championships.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2022)

Brads said:



			And yet I find them the opposite.
And I like her accent.
		
Click to expand...

Handtnt heard of her until yesterday so checked it out and nothing wrong with the accent/delivery


----------



## Coreservers (Jan 24, 2022)

Bad Golf. i do like, and i like Golf mates, some other channels are too perfect, these guys are as likely to scuff a ball 10 yards. actually gives me more confidence. i like stacked golf, to see what they manage to buy


----------



## Jaco (Jan 24, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Who are you watching?
Peter Finch is ok, he has quite a good mix of content.
How has Rick shiels got to 2million subs!
Crossfield, wishes he was shiels.
Danny Maude ? To excitable for me🤣
Me and my golf... Can't work these out but I'm not a fan.
Bad golf, I like the bloke off taskmaster
		
Click to expand...

I like Shiels but haven’t managed to implement his tips to any meaningful extent. Seems a nicer bloke than Crossfield but I do enjoy Crossfield, Locky and Rory on the course, particularly abroad. I think it’s just a poor substitute for actually being there with my mates, but at least it’s a substitute. Watched Pinhal vlog last night and it took me back.
Enjoyed Finch with Monty in Dubai recently, but mainly made me want to play with Monty 😂


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jan 25, 2022)

Jaco said:



			I like Shiels but haven’t managed to implement his tips to any meaningful extent. Seems a nicer bloke than Crossfield but I do enjoy Crossfield, Locky and Rory on the course, particularly abroad. I think it’s just a poor substitute for actually being there with my mates, but at least it’s a substitute. Watched Pinhal vlog last night and it took me back.
Enjoyed Finch with Monty in Dubai recently, but mainly made me want to play with Monty 😂
		
Click to expand...

It's not all fun and games vlogging abroad buddy


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 25, 2022)

Was looking on youtube for something else, and this popped up in my feed. Just watched it, and found it quite interesting, going to watch some more Dr Kwon


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 25, 2022)

Rick Shiels getting Bryson on his pod cast is a pretty big catch. Though I dont know if Bryson doing a bit more on youtube takes away some of the credit.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 25, 2022)

Yeah Bryson has appeared on a few channels and podcasts now, definitely trying to build up a bit more of a following.

He did one on the FULL SEND podcast which was very... American... shall we say - brash and loud. But he actually came across quite well i thought.


----------



## Boomy (Jan 25, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Was looking on youtube for something else, and this popped up in my feed. Just watched it, and found it quite interesting, going to watch some more Dr Kwon







Click to expand...

Danny Maude references Dr Kwon a bit, I was going to have a look myself.


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Jan 25, 2022)

Like most others, the usual suspects; Finch, Shiels, Good Good, Golf Mates and Golf Life with Tubes. Used to love watching Crossfield and Lockey and then realised how much of a d*ckhead MC actually is. I think he was the only one doing course vlogs a few years ago which made his channel more appealing. These days, so many people do course vlogs that you have to attract views with cinematics or at least a fun personality. 

MC is the stereotypical 1990s golfer and the reason so many people think it's a stuck up sport.


----------



## 4LEX (Jan 25, 2022)

Golf Mates has gone down the plughole. The definition of quantity over quality. Ditto James Robinson. Shiels has the right mix between quirky, interesting and reviews.

I remember watching Shiels and Crossfield when they were the only two doing club reviews back in the day


----------



## Boomy (Jan 25, 2022)

What’s the thoughts on the “Art Of Simple Golf”?  Just been watching a few after searching for a specific subject.


----------



## timd77 (Jan 25, 2022)

Adam Scott on the no laying up podcast 👍🏻


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 26, 2022)

It is mad reading just how unpopular Mark Crossfield is. I don't disagree but he had such a chance to get the numbers that Rick Shiels has now, and he's clearly blown it through lack of creativity and being a bit of a...

Rick Shiels has roughly said the following a few times on his podcast: the reason he has done well is because he started his channel comparatively early, and he then managed everything well after that with good creative content. 

Crossfield must have been the first golf Youtuber out there, and as a result, he must have had the highest number of subscribers in that field for a fair while too. But he hasn't managed his channel well at all, and is now lagging way behind where he could be.

To sum up - Rick Shiels recent Taylormade Stealth review has had over 1mil views. Mark Crossfield's review has had less than 75k.


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Jan 26, 2022)

No mention of Russel Heritage, which is strange. He's freezing his @rse off in that open bay for our entertainment you know!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			It is mad reading just how unpopular Mark Crossfield is. I don't disagree but he had such a chance to get the numbers that Rick Shiels has now, and he's clearly blown it through lack of creativity and being a bit of a...

Rick Shiels has roughly said the following a few times on his podcast: the reason he has done well is because he started his channel comparatively early, and he then managed everything well after that with good creative content.

Crossfield must have been the first golf Youtuber out there, and as a result, he must have had the highest number of subscribers in that field for a fair while too. But he hasn't managed his channel well at all, and is now lagging way behind where he could be.

To sum up - Rick Shiels recent Taylormade Stealth review has had over 1mil views. Mark Crossfield's review has had less than 75k.
		
Click to expand...

I don't like Crossfield's on screen persona but he does do some very good content regarding swing changes and reviews. I think the difference is that Crossfield has sown his own path from day one whereas Shiels (and Finch) have gone down the "brand" road and so have had help with their PR and marketing along the way. Having this brand has clearly worked in terms of creating numbers and is something I'd expect many full time content creators (and celebrities/sports stars) go through. I still think a lot of Shiels content is click baited and that Finch has become a pastiche of himself to try and get views


----------



## Bratty (Jan 26, 2022)

Manolo teaches golf is now on YouTube, and he's hilarious!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 26, 2022)

The better youtubers have a personality. 

There’s nothing worse than listening to some monotoned chomping biff with no personality testing balls etc.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 26, 2022)

timd77 said:



			Adam Scott on the no laying up podcast 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I’ll have a listen to that, 

Try and listen to the Marcus Armitage episode if you haven’t already.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 26, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Manolo teaches golf is now on YouTube, and he's hilarious!
		
Click to expand...

Manolo is brilliant. My son loves watching his instagram videos. 

His mum was less impressed when she asked him how his golf lesson went last week. To which he replied. “I smacked dat sh…..” 😂


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 26, 2022)

timd77 said:



			Adam Scott on the no laying up podcast 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I listened to that this morning. It was a very good listen.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 26, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			The better youtubers have a personality.

There’s nothing worse than listening to some monotoned chomping biff with no personality testing balls etc.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, decent pros, with something about them are fine.
But ams chopping it around are boring as…


----------



## IainP (Jan 26, 2022)

Anyone fancy listing out youtubers who wear a cap indoors?  😉😁😅


----------



## DaveR (Jan 26, 2022)

I want to like Golfmates but it always like a little gang and everyone else is an outsider. Shiels and NLU are OK, Crossfield is dreadful.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 26, 2022)

I like Chris Ryan…I used to have lessons with Chris, so I know him and his methods quite well.


----------



## richart (Jan 26, 2022)

JamesR said:



			I like Chris Ryan…I used to have lessons with Chris, so I know him and his methods quite well.
		
Click to expand...

 He is the only YouTuber I check out for tips. Not sure I am a good advert for him though. 😬 

Really enjoying the current Dan Hendriksen vlog from Bude. Course looks great, some really decent golf being played, and plenty of banter.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 26, 2022)

richart said:



			He is the only YouTuber I check out for tips. Not sure I am a good advert for him though. 😬

Really enjoying the current Dan Hendriksen vlog from Bude. Course looks great, some really decent golf being played, and plenty of banter.
		
Click to expand...

You're not, no. 🤣


----------



## Backache (Jan 27, 2022)

I don't watch much you tube but I do listen to quite a few podcasts.
Don't really get all the angst directed at Crossfield as far as his podcast is concerned. He sometimes puts out a controversial point of view but I usually find them interesting.


----------



## Skypilot (Jan 27, 2022)

Retired for a while now so watch a lot of YT
Stopped watching Golfmates due to him being an arsehole and his annoying habit of asking OMP a question and then answering for him, every bloody time.
NOt likely, but if OMP had his own channel I'd give that a watch.
James Robinson just shouts at you.
Rick Shield has been resorting to gimmicky stuff for a long while now. Used to watch him and find him personable but think he's mainly click bait now.
Don't mind Crossfield or Maude.

If I'm looking to try and cure or improve something, I'll watch various stuff and try and see if there's some sort of consensus on what's best.
Glad I forked out for YT Premium as I don't have to suffer endless ads before dipping into stuff now. Don't use any other features and I'll go to their lite version if they ever introduce it here.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2022)

Skypilot said:



			Retired for a while now so watch a lot of YT
*Stopped watching Golfmates due to him being an arsehole and his annoying habit of asking OMP a question and then answering for him, every bloody time.*
NOt likely, but if OMP had his own channel I'd give that a watch.
James Robinson just shouts at you.
Rick Shield has been resorting to gimmicky stuff for a long while now. Used to watch him and find him personable but think he's mainly click bait now.
Don't mind Crossfield or Maude.

If I'm looking to try and cure or improve something, I'll watch various stuff and try and see if there's some sort of consensus on what's best.
Glad I forked out for YT Premium as I don't have to suffer endless ads before dipping into stuff now. Don't use any other features and I'll go to their lite version if they ever introduce it here.
		
Click to expand...

 I've always assumed this is because they rehearse what they're going to say but the poor old sod can't remember what they practised so Liam has to prompt him all the time.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jan 27, 2022)

JamesR said:



			I like Chris Ryan…I used to have lessons with Chris, so I know him and his methods quite well.
		
Click to expand...

I think Chris Ryan is great, definitely my favourite UK based coach on youtube


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 27, 2022)

Skypilot said:



			Retired for a while now so watch a lot of YT

If I'm looking to try and cure or improve something, I'll watch various stuff and try and see if there's some sort of consensus on what's best.
Glad I forked out for YT Premium as I don't have to suffer endless ads before dipping into stuff now. Don't use any other features and I'll go to their lite version if they ever introduce it here.
		
Click to expand...

I don't get ads on YouTube and don't pay for premium - get a decent adblocker


----------



## Beedee (Jan 27, 2022)

Have you tired the Golfmates drinking game?  Everytime he says "golfmates" have a sip of your drink.  After two videos I lost three days!


----------



## timd77 (Jan 27, 2022)

On golfmates, i used to be a fan for a month or 2, even went back and watched old videos etc, but like everyone else by the sounds of it, got a bit fed up of the same format, same catchphrases etc. However, he seems like a nice chap and I hope he pulls it back. He’s risked a lot by becoming a full time YouTuber and has a young family, so I genuinely wish him well. Just not for me at the moment.


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2022)

Bratty said:



			You're not, no. 🤣
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jan 27, 2022)

I was watching a video from that Topbloke golf today (yeah, I now he's contentious) who was explaining how Crossfields number had collapsed. I'm actually surprised by some of the comments about Golfmates on here - I think they still do some decent stuff, the winter time doesn't exactly offer the best vlogging opportunities and they don't do any indoor filming so all in all, I think the content is Ok. 
Having said that DHG are filming in England and making it look fantastic.
Ultimately, all You Tube channels have a shelf life, there's a few I watch and you can see the ideas are running out and the format is getting repetetive. I guess you ride the wave of popularity and then take it on the chin when the arse falls out of it. Perhaps the one exception is Shiels who has built up a massive following.


----------



## Depreston (Jan 27, 2022)

Beedee said:



			Have you tired the Golfmates drinking game?  Everytime he says "golfmates" have a sip of your drink.  After two videos I lost three days!
		
Click to expand...

chicken and rice down your drink

But honestly don’t mind Liam what he’s done is great what he’s done for Josh and the Dan Gavins story is probably the most interesting thing in golf YouTube land


----------



## Junior (Jan 27, 2022)

It's marmite for sure.  I like some of the stuff he does with Dan Gavins and the way he supported Josh in his golfing endeavours.   The main vlogs have become very stale though.     I thought you knew him / had collaborated with him ?


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jan 27, 2022)

Tried uploading a couple of shorts this week, You Tube seem to be suggesting that is a good way to build your channel - so thought I'd see.

Our channel only gets miniscule figures maybe 100 or so a day - but I enjoy filming/editing, and the lad has the best swing on You Tube ;-) , but I've uploaded this today and it's done 1700 views in 40 minutes.
Point is, would it be beneficial to channel growth for the bigger channels to do more shorts?


----------



## timd77 (Jan 27, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Tried uploading a couple of shorts this week, You Tube seem to be suggesting that is a good way to build your channel - so thought I'd see.

Our channel only gets miniscule figures maybe 100 or so a day - but I enjoy filming/editing, and the lad has the best swing on You Tube ;-) , but I've uploaded this today and it's done 1700 views in 40 minutes.
Point is, would it be beneficial to channel growth for the bigger channels to do more shorts?








Click to expand...

Personally don’t like the shorts on YouTube, fine on Twitter, instagram etc but I wouldn’t bother watching one on YouTube. That’s just me though, I guess you’ll be able to see how successful they are yourself.

Cracking swing that lad’s got, looked like he hit it a mile!


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jan 27, 2022)

timd77 said:



			Personally don’t like the shorts on YouTube, fine on Twitter, instagram etc but I wouldn’t bother watching one on YouTube. That’s just me though, I guess you’ll be able to see how successful they are yourself.



Cracking swing that lad’s got, looked like he hit it a mile!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. He hit one just shy of 300 yards a few weeks back, he might have got a nice bounce off a cart path, and another off a downslope but you take the rough with the smooth right? 

He can play but is a bit inconsistent - but plays off the yellow tees - at 11 years old, on the courses we're playing here - that's pretty demanding golf.


----------



## timd77 (Jan 27, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Thank you. He hit one just shy of 300 yards a few weeks back, he might have got a nice bounce off a cart path, and another off a downslope but you take the rough with the smooth right? 

He can play but is a bit inconsistent - but plays off the yellow tees - at 11 years old, on the courses we're playing here - that's pretty demanding golf.
		
Click to expand...

You’ve got to take the breaks when they come!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 27, 2022)

Thread tidied up and reopened

Lets play nice please


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 27, 2022)

I always wonder what’s gone on when I see this message


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 27, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I always wonder what’s gone on when I see this message
		
Click to expand...

Another unnecessary pile on!


----------



## IanM (Jan 27, 2022)

Dan H did a video at our place... the folk who dealt with him said he was a decent bloke.

I like his stuff... gets a good balance, Not a laddy and arrogant as some others.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 27, 2022)

In terms of YouTube for golf tuition (and it’s only really to research further what I specifically have to work on, as per my pro’s recommendations) I think Jonathan Kim-Moss and Rob Cheney are the best instructors. I also like Nick Taylor’s videos. None are UK based and none seem to be overtly ‘chasing the views’ - at least it’s not gimicky and videos are short and to the point 

I like Chris Ryan and Danny Maude for British based golf coaches 

For club reviews and golf tech 
I find ‘2nd Swing’ with Thomas Campbell esp, is all of the good bits of TXG without the ego and longwindedness of Ian

Dan H is good for course vlogs and harmless / easy entertainment


----------



## 4LEX (Jan 27, 2022)

Does anyone watch Gaz Beadle's golf channel from Geordie Shore? He does some decent stuff and challenges viewers to matches. Not the sort of stuff you'd watch all the time but quite interesting. Chris Hughes from Love Island has one too which is also worth a watch.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Jun 5, 2022)

I don't usually watch Rick Sheils, but he played with a +7, 16 year old the other day. The lad was great and conducted himself with a fantastic maturity. Well worth a watch, especially if you're a wannabe scratch player


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jun 5, 2022)

Yorkhacker said:



			I don't usually watch Rick Sheils, but he played with a +7, 16 year old the other day. The lad was great and conducted himself with a fantastic maturity. Well worth a watch, especially if you're a wannabe scratch player
		
Click to expand...

I watched it, incredible young talent. For Rick to have a ten shot start, and still lose, says something about how good the kid is.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 5, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			I watched it, incredible young talent. For Rick to have a ten shot start, and still lose, says something about how good the kid is.
		
Click to expand...

He does some good videos in the same format 

-10 start against Lee Westwood, Tommy Fleetwood

His break 75 videos are very interesting aswell..shows just how hard it can be considering he is a pro and out of practice, just how much work it is to maintain


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jun 5, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			He does some good videos in the same format

-10 start against Lee Westwood, Tommy Fleetwood

His break 75 videos are very interesting aswell..shows just how hard it can be considering he is a pro and out of practice, just how much work it is to maintain
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed both the videos with Lee and Tommy, I don't watch all of his stuff, but what they produce is always of a decent quality.


----------



## Skytot (Jun 5, 2022)

evemccc said:



			In terms of YouTube for golf tuition (and it’s only really to research further what I specifically have to work on, as per my pro’s recommendations) I think Jonathan Kim-Moss and Rob Cheney are the best instructors. I also like Nick Taylor’s videos. None are UK based and none seem to be overtly ‘chasing the views’ - at least it’s not gimicky and videos are short and to the point

I like Chris Ryan and Danny Maude for British based golf coaches

For club reviews and golf tech
I find ‘2nd Swing’ with Thomas Campbell esp, is all of the good bits of TXG without the ego and longwindedness of Ian

Dan H is good for course vlogs and harmless / easy entertainment
		
Click to expand...

I also follow , Rob Cheney & Nick Taylor. Are you being taught Stack & Tilt by your pro ? If so where his he based ? I can’t find any pro’s that teach this method around south Manchester area .


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 5, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			I watched it, incredible young talent. For Rick to have a ten shot start, and still lose, says something about how good the kid is.
		
Click to expand...

The kid was great, but Rick is also pretty bad at times.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jun 5, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			The kid was great, but Rick is also pretty bad at times.
		
Click to expand...

OB on the last - he's just like the rest of us.


----------



## 4LEX (Jun 5, 2022)

Lee was quality in the match with Rick, you can tell he likes him but loves winding him up with some brutal banter! The +7 amateur was unlucky to shoot such a high score. Another day it's 65. Serious talent.

For anyone else into YouTube golfers, it's pretty much confirmed Good Good are coming to the UK in July for The Open and will be playing matches against Rick Shiels and Peter Finch plus another match offs.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 5, 2022)

For anyone who enjoys watching lessons etc, this guy has loads of great stuff. 

Porzak golf


----------



## i*windows (Jun 13, 2022)

Alex Evans is excellent, but he hasnt put much new content out as he is caddying for Biff Alex Evans Golf - YouTube


----------



## Jensen (Jun 14, 2022)

Anyone watch Zach Allen Golf ?
I’ve stumbled across him, and found a very good video regarding tilting then turning.
Any other experience’s?


----------



## pendodave (Jun 17, 2022)

Just watching the NLU film room breakdown of Soly's US open local qualifying.
The breakdown by Huber (sp) on how he plays the round and appropriate thinking/strategy was pretty good. Without being specifically an instructional  vid, there was a lot to learn.


----------



## slicer79 (Jun 17, 2022)

Interesting video from SAS golf. He reviewed a range finder from some small brand I hadn't heard of. 
He said he received £800 fee for it 
He's got 59k followers
Made me realise the big boys with massive number of followers must be pulling in a tidy amount for their reviews,etc


----------



## Crow (Jun 17, 2022)

slicer79 said:



			Interesting video from SAS golf. He reviewed a range finder from some small brand I hadn't heard of.
He said he received £800 fee for it
He's got 59k followers
Made me realise the big boys with massive number of followers must be pulling in a tidy amount for their reviews,etc
		
Click to expand...

This is where I went wrong with my channel, all the brands featured are dead and buried.


----------



## Crow (Jun 25, 2022)

Shameless self-promotion alert!

Just uploaded a video featuring the Slazenger Jack Nicklaus irons shown in the Vintage Golf thread, post #991


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 25, 2022)

Random Golf Club @ Pinhurst No.2

scratch, 8 handicapper and 19 handicapper take on Pinehurst from the tips


----------



## slicer79 (Jun 25, 2022)

Barking_Mad said:



			Random Golf Club @ Pinhurst No.2

scratch, 8 handicapper and 19 handicapper take on Pinehurst from the tips







Click to expand...

I've seen it. Unbelievably hard course 
The lady is a decent player but the two men are nowhere near the handicap they claim to play off


----------



## cliveb (Jun 26, 2022)

slicer79 said:



			I've seen it. Unbelievably hard course 
The lady is a decent player but the two men are nowhere near the handicap they claim to play off
		
Click to expand...

I watched that and you're right about the so-called 8 capper, but I thought the guy off 19 did about what you'd expect. I'm off 15 and would probably struggle to do any better. The scratch lady was seriously impressive.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Jun 26, 2022)

cliveb said:



			I watched that and you're right about the so-called 8 capper, but I thought the guy off 19 did about what you'd expect. I'm off 15 and would probably struggle to do any better. The scratch lady was seriously impressive.
		
Click to expand...

I have to disagree. I don't think you can say he wasn't an 8 handicapper. He was a decent player, and obviously played at a much easier course. What he lacked was experience and course management  skills. Plenty of people with lower handicaps would struggle at Pinehurst. It's Pinehurst for Chrissake!
As for the lady, she was seriously good. But you do realise she was a pro at one time and had won the Colorado Open, pocketing $50000. She wasn't just a scratch golfer


----------



## timd77 (Jun 28, 2022)

Watched the first couple of episodes last night, very well produced and I like the sarcasm from the presenter.

To be fair I think the 18 hcp is doing as well as expected, but set himself up to fail with a target of 90, as I’m guessing he goes around his own track in 85-90 most of the team. Stunning course but spending half the time in some sort of sand would do my head in!

I recognise the presenter, is he on another golf channel or on tv somewhere?


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jul 5, 2022)

Rejoined Willow Valley on Friday, then this pops up yesterday on my YT notifications. Great timing. 
Played on Saturday and the course is in great condition. Gaz is right about the bunkers though, not got the right sand in them. They’ve taken a few out over the last few years, hopefully this is part of a long term plan to reduce / improve them.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 6, 2022)

Very much liking "On The Road With Iona"


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Jul 9, 2022)

Rick Shiels is unwatchable for me. He makes wild gesticulations to emphasise every syllable.
Calm down lad.
Now,  Russel Heritage Golf is the opposite of Rick Shiels and is all the better for it.
Quiet delivery, no rhetorical questions.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2022)

Mark_Aged_42 said:



			Rick Shiels is unwatchable for me. He makes wild gesticulations to emphasise every syllable.
Calm down lad.
Now,  Russel Heritage Golf is the opposite of Rick Shiels and is all the better for it.
Quiet delivery, no rhetorical questions.
		
Click to expand...

I like Rick but I'm getting sick of his sycophantic sidekick Guy. He is unbearable.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 9, 2022)

I'm an occasional watcher of several of them. All have their pros (sic) and cons.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I like Rick but I'm getting sick of his sycophantic sidekick Guy. He is unbearable.
		
Click to expand...

Do you listen to the podcast? I'm used to guys humour now he is likable once you get used to him I found


----------



## rystaman (Jul 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I like Rick but I'm getting sick of his sycophantic sidekick Guy. He is unbearable.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have to disagree, I don't know why Guy gets so much hate. From the podcasts Guy obviously puts in a tremendous amount of work in behind the scenes and it seems all too easy for people to just jump on the Guy hate train in my opinion.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2022)

Don't do podcasts, I've been watching his break 75 series where he's mostly playing with Guy. After every half decent shot it's "amazing golf shot! Oh that's unbelievable! I love you Rick you're wonderful!" Nauseating.


----------



## rystaman (Jul 10, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Don't do podcasts, I've been watching his break 75 series where he's mostly playing with Guy. After every half decent shot it's "amazing golf shot! Oh that's unbelievable! I love you Rick you're wonderful!" Nauseating.
		
Click to expand...

Tbf if you listen he does say he tries to big Rick up in those videos as Rick drops his head and gets frustrated easily, but I can see that. I noticed a few more in the one yesterday


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 10, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Don't do podcasts, I've been watching his break 75 series where he's mostly playing with Guy. After every half decent shot it's "amazing golf shot! Oh that's unbelievable! I love you Rick you're wonderful!" Nauseating.
		
Click to expand...

its all about the podcasts with guy, really warmed to him with them. As above he tries to keep rick going 

however because of the podcasts they has been people asking for him to appear more in the videos which is what your seeing now. before he did the work behind the scenes now people wanted to see him more so he does appear more.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jul 10, 2022)

Ill admit Guy used to wind me up in the podcast but the more I've listened I've realised he's actually just trying to create discussion points more than just being hard work.

As above, in the break 75 hes just trying to hard to support his mate. It seems like Rick is quite mentally fragile on the course and his head goes fairly easily. Guy acts like it his job to keep him buoyant and upbeat.


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 10, 2022)

Guy in the podcasts, yes. Guy in the videos, no. It's nice that he is trying to support his mate, but I don't give a monkeys about seeing that.


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 10, 2022)

Oi  This place is insanely pathetic


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2022)

I've,  virtually,  stopped watching golf on YouTube...even TXG.
Content does nothing for me except on rare occasions.


----------



## Tryhardgolfer (Jul 10, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Who are you watching?
Peter Finch is ok, he has quite a good mix of content.
How has Rick shiels got to 2million subs!
Crossfield, wishes he was shiels.
Danny Maude ? To excitable for me🤣
Me and my golf... Can't work these out but I'm not a fan.
Bad golf, I like the bloke off taskmaster
		
Click to expand...

My favourite is Golf Sidekick as there's no instruction it's more about course management and decision making. I prefer to have a lesson in person than look at on-line videos as I've been down that rabbit hole and it did me no favours! 😁


----------



## Albo (Jul 10, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Don't do podcasts, I've been watching his break 75 series where he's mostly playing with Guy. After every half decent shot it's "amazing golf shot! Oh that's unbelievable! I love you Rick you're wonderful!" Nauseating.
		
Click to expand...

100% this!
Being mentally fragile is all part of golf though and we dont all have a personal cheerleader telling us how good we are when we play. My regular PPs are quite the opposite.
I actually thought Guy and Rick were an item, it appears not though.


----------



## Skytot (Jul 10, 2022)

Golf Sidekick has some good course management videos, shame none of the advice sinks in when I play .


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 10, 2022)

Albo said:



			100% this!
Being mentally fragile is all part of golf though and we dont all have a personal cheerleader telling us how good we are when we play. My regular PPs are quite the opposite.
I actually thought Guy and Rick were an item, it appears not though.
		
Click to expand...

There's certainly nothing wrong with a mate who bigging you up, but no one else really wants to see or hear it. 

The YouTube bubble is real. Mark Crossfield comes across like David Brent in the greengrocers, thinking that everyone wants his autograph. I either read it on here or someone told me about a time he showed up to an event, and when asked why he was late, he gave it the 'You're lucky I decided to bother turning up at all.'

The thing with social media, as you see on here every day, is that there is no inbetween. The online comments these YouTubers receive are either that the sun shines out of their backsides, or that they are the worse than chlamydia. If you're getting stuff like that all day long, it's probably healthier to listen to the positive sycophants, but it will almost certainly result in some arrogance.


----------



## 4LEX (Jul 10, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Don't do podcasts, I've been watching his break 75 series where he's mostly playing with Guy. After every half decent shot it's "amazing golf shot! Oh that's unbelievable! I love you Rick you're wonderful!" Nauseating.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't just the praise but the fact he kept calling it a 'golf shot'. Everytime Rick hit a decent shot, not even near top class he'd shout "Golf shottttt". 

I don't mind Guy other than that. In many ways he's better value than Rick on the podcast as it's clear Rick has limited vocab and struggles to get his point across..


----------



## Jigger (Jul 10, 2022)

I watch a lot of the above YouTubers but also avoid a lot of their content. TXG, Finch and shields are the only ones I subscribe to and the rest I’m just using when I search for something. 

It’s tough to appeal across genres of golf and I prefer the entertainment side of golf channels unless I’m researching new kit.


----------



## rystaman (Jul 11, 2022)

4LEX said:



			It wasn't just the praise but the fact he kept calling it a 'golf shot'. Everytime Rick hit a decent shot, not even near top class he'd shout "Golf shottttt".

I don't mind Guy other than that. In many ways he's better value than Rick on the podcast as it's clear Rick has limited vocab and struggles to get his point across..
		
Click to expand...

Yeah tbf I've noticed in the more recent Break 75's he's been doing it more often now on more shots as you say are decent but not sheer top class


----------



## babylonsinger (Jul 11, 2022)

Peter Finch making the jump to TV - just seen him on Sky's early coverage this week. I can't get into this videos - something irks me about the way he speaks


----------



## rystaman (Jul 11, 2022)

babylonsinger said:



			Peter Finch making the jump to TV - just seen him on Sky's early coverage this week. I can't get into this videos - something irks me about the way he speaks
		
Click to expand...

I love Pete and his videos tbf, love how he's still trying for the Open and in competition Golf but also showing it to everyone as well


----------



## evemccc (Jul 12, 2022)

rystaman said:



			I love Pete and his videos tbf, love how he's still trying for the Open and in competition Golf but also showing it to everyone as well
		
Click to expand...

He’s doing it for ‘content’ views…as is his right, and as per his business model 

Deep down he knows he’s miles away from qualifying. Nothing wrong with having a go but the whole Quest for the Open is purely something to base ‘content’ on


----------



## 4LEX (Aug 29, 2022)

Has anyone else been watching the Rick Shiels v Good Good stuff?


----------



## Backsticks (Aug 29, 2022)

Shiels has simultaneously gotten carried away with his perception of the size of his role as a player in the golf industry, and increasingly drivel, content lite podcasts, filled with the non golf minutiae of his and his sidekicks lives.


----------



## timd77 (Aug 30, 2022)

4LEX said:



			Has anyone else been watching the Rick Shiels v Good Good stuff?
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, I’ve watched the ‘major’ and the scramble. Bit on the ‘American whoop whoop let’s go’ side of the fence for me, however, they seem like nice chaps and a couple of very good players in there.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 30, 2022)

I've given up watching them. Used to watch loads, but can't be bothered these days


----------



## Mel Smooth (Aug 30, 2022)

I find myself watching more You Tube golf in the winter months, was watching a lot of Dan Hendrikesn but have zoned out a little - not sure why - maybe the format is a bit repetetive, but I think as a group they have the most endearing qualities, plus they have some great golfers on the channel.


----------



## Anoetic (Aug 30, 2022)

For me at minute, for pure entertainment it’s the Good Good lads that are top of the pile, however for comedy gold it’s Bob does sports..


----------



## sweaty sock (Aug 30, 2022)

You tube has gone the way of all golf media, at first new and interesting, then falls into never ending cycle of same message different video.

  The honest reviews are boring as now all clubs are near identical, and the 'on message' reviews are as predictable as the marketing...

How many magazine covers does it take to fix your slice and add 10 yards....  about 3 a year by the sounds of it...


----------



## Mel Smooth (Aug 30, 2022)

sweaty sock said:



			You tube has gone the way of all golf media, at first new and interesting, then falls into never ending cycle of same message different video.

  The honest reviews are boring as now all clubs are near identical, and the 'on message' reviews are as predictable as the marketing...

How many magazine covers does it take to fix your slice and add 10 yards....  about 3 a year by the sounds of it...
		
Click to expand...

I think this is where Rick Shiels comes out well, his weekly podcast is great for popping on while driving, working or chilling out, no need to actually see the video content but it's there if you want it, but it gives his followers something to keep them engaged - and when he has such a big following, that's important.


----------



## Depreston (Aug 31, 2022)

NLU still the kings 

the film room videos are great when they've got tour pros critiquing the rounds etc


----------



## Brads (Aug 31, 2022)

Still like Hannah Holdens stuff .


----------



## Backsticks (Sep 1, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			I think this is where Rick Shiels comes out well, his weekly podcast is great for popping on while driving, working or chilling out, no need to actually see the video content but it's there if you want it, but it gives his followers something to keep them engaged - and when he has such a big following, that's important.
		
Click to expand...

His long interviews with the likes of Faldo or BdC are excellent.
But too many are increasingly waffle about their weekend pints, a takeaway with the wife, taking the kids somewhere, or driving around Manchester for a charge point. I have my own trivial life for that sort of thing. They also have too much chat about upcoming 'content' and what they might do for another show. Its a bit too navel gazing, and 'making of' a golf podcast.
He has become too dilute of proper golf talk. And does seem to think people are interested in the mundanities of his life.


----------



## RichA (Sep 1, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			His long interviews with the likes of Faldo or BdC are excellent.
But too many are increasingly waffle about their weekend pints, a takeaway with the wife, taking the kids somewhere, or driving around Manchester for a charge point. I have my own trivial life for that sort of thing. They also have too much chat about upcoming 'content' and what they might do for another show. Its a bit too navel gazing, and 'making of' a golf podcast.
He has become too dilute of proper golf talk. And does seem to think people are interested in the mundanities of his life.
		
Click to expand...

It seems to be a natural law of TV and film that even the best comedies, dramas and documentaries eventually become soap. I guess it's the same with YouTube - once you've covered all the facts and all the jokes you're just talking about life.


----------



## Backsticks (Sep 5, 2022)

RichA said:



			It seems to be a natural law of TV and film that even the best comedies, dramas and documentaries eventually become soap. I guess it's the same with YouTube - once you've covered all the facts and all the jokes you're just talking about life.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe thats it. You get the overriding feeling that you clicked the wrong link and are listening to a behind-the-scenes making-of a podcast about golf, rather than an actual golf podcast.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 15, 2022)

babylonsinger said:



			Peter Finch making the jump to TV - just seen him on Sky's early coverage this week. I can't get into this videos - something irks me about the way he speaks
		
Click to expand...

His banter is cringe 😬


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 15, 2022)

Zac Radford is the best golfer on YouTube imo.
Would be good to see the top YouTubers have a competition.


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 15, 2022)

Rick Shiels is a sneaky git.

Played all the top Good Good guys the first or second day full day after they arrived, on a course they hardly knew, whilst jet lagged and still got destroyed over 9 holes. A few of them even played with new clubs as theirs went missing on the flight over.

I actually think Gaz from Geordie Shore would beat Rick these days 

A YouTube Major would be a decent idea, played in Dubai after the Desert Classic?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 15, 2022)

4LEX said:



			Rick Shiels is a sneaky git.

Played all the top Good Good guys the first or second day full day after they arrived, on a course they hardly knew, whilst jet lagged and still got destroyed over 9 holes. A few of them even played with new clubs as theirs went missing on the flight over.

I actually think Gaz from Geordie Shore would beat Rick these days 

A YouTube Major would be a decent idea, played in Dubai after the Desert Classic?
		
Click to expand...

Rick really doesn’t look very good at golf.
Obviously better than me,but he hits some REALLY bad shots. 
Done well for himself tho 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mel Smooth (Sep 15, 2022)

4LEX said:



			Rick Shiels is a sneaky git.

Played all the top Good Good guys the first or second day full day after they arrived, on a course they hardly knew, whilst jet lagged and still got destroyed over 9 holes. A few of them even played with new clubs as theirs went missing on the flight over.

I actually think Gaz from Geordie Shore would beat Rick these days 

A YouTube Major would be a decent idea, played in Dubai after the Desert Classic?
		
Click to expand...

Gaz did a vlog fom our course, break 80, not the bank. He did comment how tough it was - but he played some sensible shots and scored fairly well - Shiels would definitely struggle round there, the way he sprays it about and he seems a bit obsessed with hitting 'driver' everywhere.

Actually think Gaz has turned himself into a decent golfer.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 15, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Gaz did a vlog fom our course, break 80, not the bank. He did comment how tough it was - but he played some sensible shots and scored fairly well - Shiels would definitely struggle round there, the way he sprays it about and he seems a bit obsessed with hitting 'driver' everywhere.

Actually think Gaz has turned himself into a decent golfer.
		
Click to expand...

How come when Shiels (and other YouTubers) test new drivers on the simulator they hardly miss a fairway.
Put them on the course & they’re spraying it all over?


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 15, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Rick really doesn’t look very good at golf.
Obviously better than me,but he hits some REALLY bad shots.
Done well for himself tho 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Yep in a weird way I think he realises he gets more respect and hits for playing bad and being more relatable. Huge respect for him starting from nothing and using YouTube to build his coaching up and evolving from there. I remember watching his club reviews back in the day before he had a beard! He needs to focus on his golf for a year as he's got in the locker, just needs to work on his wedges and stop trying to hit everything at 110%.


----------



## 4LEX (Sep 15, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			Gaz did a vlog fom our course, break 80, not the bank. He did comment how tough it was - but he played some sensible shots and scored fairly well - Shiels would definitely struggle round there, the way he sprays it about and he seems a bit obsessed with hitting 'driver' everywhere.

Actually think Gaz has turned himself into a decent golfer.
		
Click to expand...

Gaz is actually good value, although can get a bit carried away as he's so passionate about it. I've met him a few times from when I was at Durham during the peak of Geordie Shore. Nice guy and would love to appear on his channel when my game is in better shape  I'd get done by Rick Shiels at the moment.

The +6 player on his current video is some player. Love the videos with Dan Gavins too. It shows how good he is but also the difference between him and the real elite.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Sep 15, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			How come when Shiels (and other YouTubers) test new drivers on the simulator they hardly miss a fairway.
Put them on the course & they’re spraying it all over?
		
Click to expand...

Partly editing and partly due to the fact they'll have hit 20plus drives before the cameras are turned on so they're in the groove with it.

I've watched most of Rick's good good matches and he is constantly pulling and hooking his irons. With the facilities at jcb, the fact he's a teaching professional, and all the camera equipment he must own you'd think he could have just spent half an hour at the range breaking down his swing and correcting it?

Yours truly, 

Man who has been pulling and hooking his irons all year 😂


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 15, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			Partly editing and partly due to the fact they'll have hit 20plus drives before the cameras are turned on so they're in the groove with it.

I've watched most of Rick's good good matches and he is constantly pulling and hooking his irons. With the facilities at jcb, the fact he's a teaching professional, and all the camera equipment he must own you'd think he could have just spent half an hour at the range breaking down his swing and correcting it?

Yours truly,

Man who has been pulling and hooking his irons all year 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I noticed he hooked a lot of his irons.
Maybe it was a macho thing try to hit the same club as some of the Good God guys.
He also turned a bit American when playing wit them 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 15, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			How come when Shiels (and other YouTubers) test new drivers on the simulator they hardly miss a fairway.
Put them on the course & they’re spraying it all over?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed! He even had borderline yips with chipping on some of the break 75 vids. Would estimate him at about 5 handicap if I didn't know he was a pro.



Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah I noticed he hooked a lot of his irons.
Maybe it was a macho thing try to hit the same club as some of the Good God guys.
He also turned a bit American when playing wit them 😂
		
Click to expand...

He has been hooking it, but I remember him mentioning that Faldo told him his grip was too weak and he worked on strengthening it, so maybe that's the cause, who knows.


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2022)

Mel Smooth said:



			I find myself watching more You Tube golf in the winter months, was watching a lot of Dan Hendrikesn but have zoned out a little - not sure why - maybe the format is a bit repetetive, but I think as a group they have the most endearing qualities, plus they have some great golfers on the channel.
		
Click to expand...

The match between Lester and Jordan is well worth watching. They all seem good guys on the channel, and the golf is of a decent quality. Must admit watching chompers play is not my thing.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Sep 16, 2022)

richart said:



			The match between Lester and Jordan is well worth watching. They all seem good guys on the channel, and the golf is of a decent quality. Must admit watching chompers play is not my thing.

Click to expand...

Jordan played some quality golf in those vids, in tough conditions as well. Apart from being a Leeds fan, he’s a sound lad - and personally feel he should be in front of the camera more often.


----------



## LincolnShep (Sep 16, 2022)

Shiels (and others) are not successful on YouTube because they're good at golf, they're successful because they're good at YouTube.  If you want great golf, watch Rory or DJ.  Shiels' strength is he's personable and makes interesting content.  It really doesn't matter if he's better or worse than another YT golfer; they're not competing to be the best golfer, they're competing to have the most subscribers.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2022)

LincolnShep said:



			Shiels (and others) are not successful on YouTube because they're good at golf, they're successful because they're good at YouTube.  If you want great golf, watch Rory or DJ.  Shiels' strength is he's personable and makes interesting content.  It really doesn't matter if he's better or worse than another YT golfer; they're not competing to be the best golfer, they're competing to have the most subscribers.
		
Click to expand...

You're right, but he's also meant to be a teaching pro and does a lot of videos still giving lessons effectively - so you'd want him to be pretty good to give them credibility.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You're right, but he's also meant to be a teaching pro and does a lot of videos still giving lessons effectively - so you'd want him to be pretty good to give them credibility.
		
Click to expand...

I just watched a bit of a video where he gives Erik Anders Lang a lesson (video was published in August) and the blurb for the video says Rick doesn't give private lessons anymore and hasn't done for a fair while.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 16, 2022)

davidy233 said:



			I just watched a bit of a video where he gives Erik Anders Lang a lesson (video was published in August) and the blurb for the video says Rick doesn't give private lessons anymore and hasn't done for a fair while.
		
Click to expand...

He talked about it on his podcast, he very Buisness with videos and new content all time it's hard to keep up the diary


----------



## LincolnShep (Sep 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You're right, but he's also meant to be a teaching pro and does a lot of videos still giving lessons effectively - so you'd want him to be pretty good to give them credibility.
		
Click to expand...

He isn't a teaching pro any more but, even if he was, he is "pretty good"! Certainly better than most players. 
A swing coach is good at analysing and communicating. The pros all have coaches but they're not looking for someone who is a better player than they are. They're looking for someone that understands the mechanics of a golf swing and can identify and fix weaknesses.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2022)

LincolnShep said:



			He isn't a teaching pro any more but, even if he was, he is "pretty good"! Certainly better than most players.
A swing coach is good at analysing and communicating. The pros all have coaches but they're not looking for someone who is a better player than they are. They're looking for someone that understands the mechanics of a golf swing and can identify and fix weaknesses.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong, I do like him and half benefitted from one or two of his instructional videos. I wouldn't take his advice on chipping though. 😂


----------



## timd77 (Sep 19, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Don't get me wrong, I do like him and half benefitted from one or two of his instructional videos. I wouldn't take his advice on chipping though. 😂
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, he did a video on chipping and it revolutionised my short game! I’m pretty deadly from 15-20 yards around the green using the technique he showed. Now, if he could just fix the rest of my game….


----------



## MACM85 (Oct 4, 2022)

Rick Shiels obviously struggling for a buck or two. Now gone down the Cameo route to give messages to fans and look at swing videos


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577225102306856960


----------



## timd77 (Oct 4, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			Rick Shiels obviously struggling for a buck or two. Now gone down the Cameo route to give messages to fans and look at swing videos


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577225102306856960

Click to expand...

I only heard about cameo yesterday, although I’ve seen the ones where Nigel farage gets stitched up! Is it just me or is this bizarre? I sincerely hope nobody wastes their money on something like this for me. World’s gone mad.

Farage ones money well spent to be fair, but that’s for another thread!


----------



## MACM85 (Oct 4, 2022)

timd77 said:



			I only heard about cameo yesterday, although I’ve seen the ones where Nigel farage gets stitched up! Is it just me or is this bizarre? I sincerely hope nobody wastes their money on something like this for me. World’s gone mad.

Farage ones money well spent to be fair, but that’s for another thread!
		
Click to expand...

I understand the concept of Cameo where you can get famous folk to do a personal message to a friend or loved one as a nice gift/gesture.

However I do not get what people will get from Rick Shiels saying Hello, Congrats or anything like that 

£40 quid a cameo is his rate and why would someone pay that to get a review of their swing when they can go see a pro for not much more for an hour


----------



## timd77 (Oct 4, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			I understand the concept of Cameo where you can get famous folk to do a personal message to a friend or loved one as a nice gift/gesture.

However I do not get what people will get from Rick Shiels saying Hello, Congrats or anything like that

£40 quid a cameo is his rate and why would someone pay that to get a review of their swing when they can go see a pro for not much more for an hour
		
Click to expand...

They’re never going to be off someone worth having one off. I mean, if I could get a personal message off Paul McCartney or Barack Obama for £40, I might go for it, but it only seems to be the no-marks doing this. Can’t get my head around it.


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Oct 5, 2022)

That surprises me actually. RS has one of, if not the most successful YouTube golf channels, partnerships with various brands including Lyle and Scott and TopTracer. He has a podcast which must drive traffic and revenue so for him to sign up to a service saying hello and happy birthday for £40 a pop seems a weird decision. 

Gotta give it to him for securing the bag though!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 5, 2022)

People can earn thousands from these sites, google it and see the figures. Why wouldn't he join in?

My daughter bought one for a friend of hers. It was a drag queen contestant from RuPauls Drag Race, cost about £30 at the time. He loved it, still plays it to people 2 years later.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Oct 5, 2022)

On the other hand, Dan Hendriksen has gone down the Patreon route. £3 a month, and there's a giveaway each month when they host the live show - which you can email in questions about your swing, or comments on the show. They gave away a Shotscope V3 on the first one, and at the time I think only had about 190 subscribers to the patreon service - so a decent chance of winning for somebody. 

I'd rather watch DH and Lester Barnes over Shiels and Charnock anyday of the week  personally - although there's no denying RS has built up a great brand for himself and has some pretty good guests on his videos.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Oct 12, 2022)

No Laying Up - Tourist Sauce is back 😊😊. But not until 26/10 ☹️☹️. Scandinavia this time


----------



## Tongo (Oct 17, 2022)

Have been watching the chaps on DHG as they've played a couple of courses (Bramshaw Forest and Paultons) which I play. 

Tis interesting seeing proper players play those courses!


----------



## howbow88 (Oct 17, 2022)

timd77 said:



			They’re never going to be off someone worth having one off. I mean, if I could get a personal message off Paul McCartney or Barack Obama for £40, I might go for it, but it only seems to be the no-marks doing this. Can’t get my head around it.
		
Click to expand...

These videos probably take about 20 minutes to to do at most, and he'll end up with about £25 in his pocket after costs. £75 an hour! Pretty easy money. 

I think that Shiels knows that this level of fame and hype could potentially end at some point, so he's of the mindset to make hay whilst the sun shines. Earning very easy money on the side makes sense. Why wouldn't he?


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Oct 17, 2022)

Try Not a Perfect Golfer, for, actually I don't know what, as his voice puts me to sleep inside 30 seconds.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2022)

Mark_Aged_42 said:



			Try Not a Perfect Golfer, for, actually I don't know what, as his voice puts me to sleep inside 30 seconds.
		
Click to expand...

I honestly have no idea how he's amassed as many subscribers as he has. His voiceover work is dull as ditchwater. It really makes me wish I was less lazy and motivated enough to make my own YouTube channel!


----------



## IainP (Oct 17, 2022)

Tongo said:



			Have been watching the chaps on DHG as they've played a couple of courses (Bramshaw Forest and Paultons) which I play.

Tis interesting seeing proper players play those courses!
		
Click to expand...

Guess everything has to be an acronym these days 🙂, I dip in & out. This might not be the correct thread but think it was St Endoc and Bernie was wanting to have his round count. The others quickly binned holing out but reckon he carried on. However they seemed to have slope adjustments actived on the lasers, plenty of advice was being given out - for a regular vlog absolutely fine with this as it is entertainment,  but was he compromising himself for a "counter"?


----------



## babylonsinger (Oct 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I honestly have no idea how he's amassed as many subscribers as he has. His voiceover work is dull as ditchwater. It really makes me wish I was less lazy and motivated enough to make my own YouTube channel!
		
Click to expand...

See I quite like it for that very reason. Find a few other YouTubers a bit over the top trying to be funny or a personality. He's a distinctly average golfer (and person I assume) which makes it relateable to me. Does make me laugh without fail when he rolls out the "missed by a hair's breadth" aswell


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2022)

babylonsinger said:



			See I quite like it for that very reason. Find a few other YouTubers a bit over the top trying to be funny or a personality. He's a distinctly average golfer (and person I assume) which makes it relateable to me. Does make me laugh without fail when he rolls out the "missed by a hair's breadth" aswell
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, fair play to him definitely. I also prefer to watch amateur golfers myself, I often watch Tubes & Ange, Bad Golf or the Golf Mates channels purely because they are more relatable than Peter Finch or somebody piping it 310 yards.


----------



## Mel Smooth (Oct 17, 2022)

babylonsinger said:



			See I quite like it for that very reason. Find a few other YouTubers a bit over the top trying to be funny or a personality. He's a distinctly average golfer (and person I assume) which makes it relateable to me. Does make me laugh without fail when he rolls out the "missed by a hair's breadth" aswell
		
Click to expand...

I had 127,000 views on a short a few weeks back, just me chopping a few shots out of bunkers. Obviously picked up a few likes early on and then the algorithm takes over, but it kind of backs up the argument that in many cases, less is more.


----------



## Crow (Oct 17, 2022)

babylonsinger said:



			See I quite like it for that very reason. Find a few other YouTubers a bit over the top trying to be funny or a personality. He's a distinctly average golfer (and person I assume) which makes it relateable to me. *Does make me laugh without fail when he rolls out the "missed by a hair's breadth"* aswell
		
Click to expand...

I've learnt that golf's a funny old game too.

(But for some unknown reason the little ball toss he does after most holes slightly irritates me!  )


----------



## Chunk norris (Oct 17, 2022)

Hooked on goodgood tbh. It’s like watching a Netflix series for golf… top drawer production and good variety of competition/matches


----------



## Junior (Oct 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I honestly have no idea how he's amassed as many subscribers as he has. His voiceover work is dull as ditchwater. It really makes me wish I was less lazy and motivated enough to make my own YouTube channel!
		
Click to expand...

I've a friend at my golf club who i play with quite a bit who is good friends with Rick.  My mate used to play at Mere when Rick worked there and they golfer together a lot, along with John Beesley (County captain whos appeared a few times on Ricks channel).   It's funny when Rick posts pictures of himself and his mates at the likes of JCB as he's always with them. 

Anyhow, a few things my pal always tells people who think youtube is easy.  

1.  People underestimate how hard he has worked to get where he has.   Especially at the start.  Very very long days filming and editing (before he had a team).  Tbh, he didn't have an idead at the start how big it would get.
2. Many reach out to him for advice and he always helps how best he can.  Lots  try and do what he has done and fail, and, whether he gets on the nerves of a few folk on here or not, he's charismatic and people have always gravitated towards him.   
4. He's extremely driven and one of those guys who would have succeeded in life whatever he chose to do. 

Now the nights are drawing in I've dipped more into YouTube and am enjoying his content. Especially the stuff he does around courses i know in the NW.  Ive also discovered DHG and like their stuff too.


----------



## simo71 (Oct 18, 2022)

Yorkhacker said:



			No Laying Up - Tourist Sauce is back 😊😊. But not until 26/10 ☹️☹️. Scandinavia this time
		
Click to expand...

Can't wait for this season, looking at planning a trip to Lofoten next year


----------



## timd77 (Oct 18, 2022)

Chunk norris said:



			Hooked on goodgood tbh. It’s like watching a Netflix series for golf… top drawer production and good variety of competition/matches
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, me too, the good good cup is a great watch. The ‘fastest hole’ one was superb viewing I thought!


----------



## Tongo (Nov 10, 2022)

Tongo said:



			Have been watching the chaps on DHG as they've played a couple of courses (Bramshaw Forest and Paultons) which I play.

Tis interesting seeing proper players play those courses!
		
Click to expand...

Really got into DHG in the last couple of weeks. Enjoying the different personalities whilst Dan Hendriksen does well with the presenting side of things. And watching Bernie's stinging two irons has become addictive! 

Watched a bit of Golf Mates. Enjoyed some of the course reviews (watched the one on Painswick) but have found Liam can be a bit of a tool when playing matches against other people. They played some nice courses in Scotland though which made for good viewing.


----------



## BridgfordBlue (Nov 12, 2022)

Thought the bad golf video with Beef Johnson was superb.


----------



## timd77 (Nov 12, 2022)

BridgfordBlue said:



			Thought the bad golf video with Beef Johnson was superb.
		
Click to expand...

It was. I’ve just discovered they do a podcast together, it’s very good.

https://podcasts.apple.com/gb/podcast/beefs-golf-club/id1642971771?i=1000578057626


----------



## 4LEX (Nov 12, 2022)

Beef comes across so well. Really hope he can get his game together and bounce back from the injury troubles.

Rick seems to have hit rock bottom lately and his stuff is looking very predictable and flat. He's got to get different guests onto the Break 75 as Guy is that bad mix of boring and cocky. Rick needs to play better courses and travel further too. A full 18 old match with Peter Finch would be good to see aswell. Seems strange they've hardly done any content together in 2 years....


----------



## timd77 (Jan 5, 2023)

This is superb from NLU, Justin Thomas and Jordan Spieth, really good watch…


----------



## Junior (Jan 6, 2023)

timd77 said:



			This is superb from NLU, Justin Thomas and Jordan Spieth, really good watch…







Click to expand...

Awesome.  Really enjoyed this.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 6, 2023)

Hendrikson has the most annoying voice on earth. I'd rather kisten to nails on a chalkboard.

If you want honest reviews you still can't top Crossfield.  Newton is decent but has an obvious inbuilt bias towards anything "forged".

Matt Fryer and Carter - can suffer a wee bit if them, too much and I just switch off.

Again I like the honesty of Rick Shiels especially his break 75. He's passionate but clearly doesn't edit or hide his poor shots. 

Finch I can watch but wouldn't go out of my way.

I still like most of the No Laying Up and Tourist Sauce stuff plus most Erik Anders Lang stuff is good.


----------

